# Planning to apply for permanent residency visa



## Nson (Apr 9, 2019)

My husband and I, together with our children, are planning to migrate to Australia. Problem is, we have a daughter who is hearing impaired. She was diagnosed as having severe hearing loss on her left ear and profound hearing loss on her right ear when she was born. She is now 12 years old. She is using hearing aids and did not have cochlear implants. She is benefiting from her hearing aids and can communicate well using English language, she can even say sentences in our own dialect. She can also cope very well in her Chinese class. She has been mainstreamed or is part of a regular classroom setting since the age of three. There is no problem communicating with her even without her hearing aids as she can also do lip reading. The cost of applying for permanent residency visa is so high, and we are not willing to gamble away our life savings if there is a very slim chance for us of getting the PR visa because of her impairment. My question is, has anyone with similar conditions as us ever been granted PR visa? Would appreciate very much all the help we can get.


----------

